# ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ✧ an art gallery



## Kuroh (Nov 1, 2015)

Julien ┃ they/them

I'm pretty quiet, so I apologize in advance :' )
I like to draw digitally/traditionally and occasionally sew plushes as well!
you can also view my art on deviantart if you wanted to take a look

other hobbies is that I collect figures and bjd's, enjoy anime/manga,
and playing video games (mostly into Overwatch, FFIV, and Pokemon atm!)

Thank you for visiting!​​​


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 1, 2015)

*
Original*


 

 

 



*
Fanart*


 

 

 





Spoiler: drawn for others











will add more later orz​​​


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 2, 2015)

nothing to see heree


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 2, 2015)

or here


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 2, 2015)

Spoiler:  



still nothing lolol


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 7, 2015)

:^ )


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh wow - I'm loving your art!


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Amazing art :O 

I love your kitty mouse mat ^_^ <3


----------



## zeoli (Nov 7, 2015)

shake it bake it booty quake it

everyone, art trade with favorite little memer *now*.


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi~
Would you be interested in an art trade? My examples are at: evviepb.deviantart.com !

Thanks!


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

I would totally art trade If I the talents.. But unfortunately a stick man is as best I can do x3 

I hope you get some awesome art trades ^_^ I will stalk this thread for any future commissions if that happens


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Oh wow - I'm loving your art!



ahhh thank you!! ;u;



Roxi-Riot said:


> Amazing art :O
> 
> I love your kitty mouse mat ^_^ <3



Thanks!! I love animals a lot <3 These are my pets [♥]



Oliy said:


> shake it bake it booty quake it
> 
> everyone, art trade with favorite little memer *now*.



time to meme it up ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)








Roxi-Riot said:


> I would totally art trade If I the talents.. But unfortunately a stick man is as best I can do x3
> 
> I hope you get some awesome art trades ^_^ I will stalk this thread for any future commissions if that happens



I will definitely open up tbt of rlc comissions in the future C:


----------



## zeoli (Nov 7, 2015)

umeiko said:


> time to meme it up ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Ahh your pets are so cute!! <3 I've always wanted a rabbit!  

I have 8 kittys x3 I tend to take in strays and help them get back to health, This is a pic of three of my boys  http://imgur.com/t9UOKCd I can never get a pic of them all together aha x3 Do the rabbits and cats get on ok? :3


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 7, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> Ahh your pets are so cute!! <3 I've always wanted a rabbit!
> 
> I have 8 kittys x3 I tend to take in strays and help them get back to health, This is a pic of three of my boys  http://imgur.com/t9UOKCd I can never get a pic of them all together aha x3 Do the rabbits and cats get on ok? :3



Aww your kitties look so adorable!! That's also very kind of you to take in strays and look after them, that is so nice ;u; And the bunnies and cats get along really well!! Whenever we bring the bunnies out to give them time to run around and play, the cats are always gentle with them and like to be around them uvu


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice artwork there, sis. u shud tots du an art trade with me

sample of amazin work:



Spoiler


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 7, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Nice artwork there, sis. u shud tots du an art trade with me
> 
> sample of amazin work:
> 
> ...



truly amazin bro


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 7, 2015)

idk if you wanna art trade but I can do stuff like this


Spoiler








or this (old example)






thanks for considering!!!


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 8, 2015)

bump~!


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 10, 2015)

One of my OCs has a child now, still thinking of a name for him though!

Also thank you so much for everyone who has offered for Art Trades ;u; I don't think I'll be getting any more offers so there's still a little time before I'll be closing art trades at the end of the day and will pick slots at that time as well~


----------



## Roxi (Nov 10, 2015)

umeiko said:


> One of my OCs has a child now, still thinking of a name for him though!
> 
> Also thank you so much for everyone who has offered for Art Trades ;u; I don't think I'll be getting any more offers so there's still a little time before I'll be closing art trades at the end of the day and will pick slots at that time as well~



He is so cute x3 Love his little kitty sweater! =^-^=


----------



## Jint (Nov 10, 2015)

art trade? ♥



Spoiler: choose either style!!














​


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 10, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> He is so cute x3 Love his little kitty sweater! =^-^=


Thank you!! I'm glad you like his kitty sweater (=^･ω･^=)



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> idk if you wanna art trade but I can do stuff like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Accepted~ I like the art that you did in the first picture, very cute!
Do you think you could draw my mayor, Stardust, for the art trade? Refs: [☆] and [☆]
Let me know which character you would like me to draw for the trade!!



Jint said:


> art trade? ♥
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Accepted! Your art is always so pretty <3 I like the first style that you posted the most!!
Would this OC be alright for you to draw for the trade? Ref: [☆]
Also, let me know which character of yours that you would like me to draw C:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@*Kawaii Cupcakes* and *Jint*

My art style changes a lot so it would be good if you guys picked 1-2 styles that you liked from post #2 so that I know what you would like when I draw your piece. And thank you very much for the art trade offers, it really means a lot ;u;


----------



## zeoli (Nov 10, 2015)

umeiko said:


> One of my OCs has a child now, still thinking of a name for him though!
> 
> Also thank you so much for everyone who has offered for Art Trades ;u; I don't think I'll be getting any more offers so there's still a little time before I'll be closing art trades at the end of the day and will pick slots at that time as well~



mY UNNAMED SON <3


----------



## taugeeee (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh. No. My heart. Your chibis are just too cute.


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 10, 2015)

Oliy said:


> mY UNNAMED SON <3



YES <3 the small son must be protected at all costs!



cuowu said:


> Oh. No. My heart. Your chibis are just too cute.



I'm so happy that you like them, I like your chibis a lot too!!


----------



## Jint (Nov 11, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Accepted! Your art is always so pretty <3 I like the first style that you posted the most!!
> Would this OC be alright for you to draw for the trade? Ref: [☆]
> Also, let me know which character of yours that you would like me to draw C:
> 
> ...



Alright!! wwww 
Please draw me Eous / Kasumi / Umei from here please!! As for the style, anything that you feel would suit/you feel like doint is fine c:​


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 11, 2015)

Aah I'm so honored that you picked me !


Spoiler: So the oc I want drawn is the guy w/ the pink hair in the example










 and he is wearing  



Spoiler: these shoes with white ankle socks






And the style preferred is the "gift for Oliy" piece but if you cant do that then the Kiki delivery service piece 
Thanks so much ! I will try to get your piece done asap!!! ✍(-◡-)


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 11, 2015)

Jint said:


> Alright!! wwww
> Please draw me Eous / Kasumi / Umei from here please!! As for the style, anything that you feel would suit/you feel like doint is fine c:​



Sure thing!! I'll probably pick Kasumi~



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Aah I'm so honored that you picked me !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So the oc I want drawn is the guy w/ the pink hair in the example
> ...



I think that the preferred style you picked will work great for your character C: I'll get started on him now!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 11, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Sure thing!! I'll probably pick Kasumi~
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the preferred style you picked will work great for your character C: I'll get started on him now!



Aah thanks so much ;-;
Btw the pants are cuffed at the bottom


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 11, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Aah thanks so much ;-;
> Btw the pants are cuffed at the bottom



No problem~ And alright!!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 12, 2015)

I really like your artwork! It's so cute and smooth looking, and I love the colours you use.
Your photography work is quite nice too! c:


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2015)

Would you accept TBT? :3


----------



## zeoli (Nov 14, 2015)

Bump <3


----------



## Jint (Nov 14, 2015)

here's my part of the trade~ hope you like it!!
​


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 14, 2015)

Ah i would love to do an art trade with you! Im the person who does the disney-ish art if you remember, im now used to drawing again haha


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the late replies, I ended up in the emergency room the other day after being sick all week. I've been getting better lately, so I'll be fine soon!




TinyCentaur said:


> I really like your artwork! It's so cute and smooth looking, and I love the colours you use.
> Your photography work is quite nice too! c:



Ahh thank you for the compliment!! I'm happy that you enjoy my artwork and photography C: I love working with pastel and vibrant colors!



L CocoaBean said:


> Would you accept TBT? :3



Not at the moment, but I would like to open up tbt commissions sometime~



Oliy said:


> Bump <3









Jint said:


> here's my part of the trade~ hope you like it!!
> ​



AHHHHHHHH KUROU LOOKS SO CUTE IN YOUR ART STYLE ;u; I like his pose and facial expression, it fits his personality so well! Thank you so much, Jint!! I really love how he turned out and I can't get over how cute he is <3



Archaeopteryx said:


> Ah i would love to do an art trade with you! Im the person who does the disney-ish art if you remember, im now used to drawing again haha



My art trades are closed at the moment since I'm working on three art pieces~ I do love your Disney styled artwork, though!! I'm not quite sure when I will open them again, but I can let you know when I do if that's okay C:


----------



## zeoli (Nov 14, 2015)

umeiko said:


>







THIS IS BY UMEIKO HERSELF


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 14, 2015)

Oliy said:


> THIS IS BY UMEIKO HERSELF



I HAD 2 DRAW IT since toue needed a wife ; )


Spoiler:  toue's got his eyes on the prize


----------



## zeoli (Nov 14, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I HAD 2 DRAW IT since toue needed a wife ; )
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  toue's got his eyes on the prize



bEAUT I FUL


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 15, 2015)

My part of the art trade for Kawaii Cupcakes [click *here* for fullsize~]

I hope you like it!! Let me know if there are any minor changes that you would like me to make


----------



## zeoli (Nov 15, 2015)

umeiko said:


> My part of the art trade for Kawaii Cupcakes [click *here* for fullsize~]
> 
> I hope you like it!! Let me know if there are any minor changes that you would like me to make



amazing as always, love uvu


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 15, 2015)

Oliy said:


> amazing as always, love uvu



aww thank you, Oliy <3


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 15, 2015)

umeiko said:


> My part of the art trade for Kawaii Cupcakes [click *here* for fullsize~]
> 
> I hope you like it!! Let me know if there are any minor changes that you would like me to make



aaaaaaaaaah omg came home and saw this, I love it so much!
I feel bad bc I'm not done yet but I'll be sure to finish asap if you want a wip just ask me and I'll send it your way ;3


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 15, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> aaaaaaaaaah omg came home and saw this, I love it so much!
> I feel bad bc I'm not done yet but I'll be sure to finish asap if you want a wip just ask me and I'll send it your way ;3



I'm glad you like it!! And don't worry I'm patient so you can take your time C:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 15, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/no2Orxy.png
this is the full size image!!


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 15, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> http://i.imgur.com/no2Orxy.png
> this is the full size image!!



She looks very cute so far!! I really like the way you drew her hair and the dress~


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 15, 2015)

Ohh, hm. I really like Stardust's eyes...


----------



## Keitara (Nov 16, 2015)

so much cute and cool art ; O ; I especially love the November art with the witch ♥ You're great!!


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 16, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> Ohh, hm. I really like Stardust's eyes...










Keitara said:


> so much cute and cool art ; O ; I especially love the November art with the witch ♥ You're great!!



Ahh thank you ;u; I'm not used to drawing backgrounds so that one was a challenge to draw @u@ And I think that your art is cute as well, it's so beautiful!


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

I love your art!!! Do you accept RLC commissions? :>


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 16, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> I love your art!!! Do you accept RLC commissions? :>



ahhh thank you ;u; I'll let you know by tomorrow if I can do RLC since I have to ask permission~


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

umeiko said:


> ahhh thank you ;u; I'll let you know by tomorrow if I can do RLC since I have to ask permission~



Ah, ok! No pressure! :> :>


----------



## zeoli (Nov 17, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 18, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Ah, ok! No pressure! :> :>



Sorry for the late reply!! Yeah, I can try to take RLC commissions via Paypal. I've never done it before but I've always wanted to try it!! If you're still interested, let me know which style(s) you would like to know the prices of from post #2 (chibis and busts would be cheaper than a full body artwork)



Oliy said:


> bump <3



(*?◡`*) ~❤


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 19, 2015)

My part of the art trade for Jint~☆ [click here for fullsize]

I hope you like it!! Ahhh I love her character design, she was so fun to draw <3 Let me know if there are any minor changes that you would like to be made C:


----------



## Jint (Nov 19, 2015)

umeiko said:


> My part of the art trade for Jint~☆ [click here for fullsize]
> 
> I hope you like it!! Ahhh I love her character design, she was so fun to draw <3 Let me know if there are any minor changes that you would like to be made C:



oh my goshhh she's so prettyyy ;___; <333 I love the angelic smile you gave her hahaa 
I'm glad that you enjoyed drawing her!! Thanks a lot, Umei!! ♡​


----------



## derezzed (Nov 19, 2015)

whoa your art is so nice, umeiko! I had a good long look through everything just now and I love how smooth your work is! The art you did for Jint also has AMAZING coloring... and the hair looks so soft :-o 
But geez that probably sounded weird; lol IDK WHY I NOTICE STUFF LIKE THAT.
I'm in awe of all this talent!!


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 19, 2015)

Jint said:


> oh my goshhh she's so prettyyy ;___; <333 I love the angelic smile you gave her hahaa
> I'm glad that you enjoyed drawing her!! Thanks a lot, Umei!! ♡​



I'm so happy that you like it!! ;u;



derezzed said:


> whoa your art is so nice, umeiko! I had a good long look through everything just now and I love how smooth your work is! The art you did for Jint also has AMAZING coloring... and the hair looks so soft :-o
> But geez that probably sounded weird; lol IDK WHY I NOTICE STUFF LIKE THAT.
> I'm in awe of all this talent!!



AHHHHHHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR KIND WORDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it really does means a lot!!

For the art that I did for Jint I mostly used the crayon tool in Paint Tool Sai so the coloring looks different than previous works~ This week is the first time that I've tried it out, it's nice to color with!! And don't worry it's not weird to notice that about the hair LOL I've been told that the hair looked soft by someone else too!!


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 22, 2015)

My Animal Crossing mayor~






Oliy's OC, Lunae ❤​


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 22, 2015)

Aww it's so cute! 
I love Oliys piece <3
But that mayor is so pretty dangit


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 22, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Aww it's so cute!
> I love Oliys piece <3
> But that mayor is so pretty dangit



Thanks so much, Kawaii Cupcakes!! C:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 27, 2015)

I FINALLY FINISHEDDDDDDDDD

http://i.imgur.com/OboDpz4.png

yay! If you want any changes to it, let me know and I'll be happy to change it for you


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 27, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I FINALLY FINISHEDDDDDDDDD
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OboDpz4.png
> 
> yay! If you want any changes to it, let me know and I'll be happy to change it for you



SHE LOOKS SO CUTE ;u; Ahhhhh I love the pastel colors you picked for this! Her eyes and dress look so pretty and the lineart is so smooth~ I love it, thanks so much for drawing her <3


----------



## boujee (Nov 27, 2015)

love your art
very cute

questions
are you doing rlc?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 27, 2015)

umeiko said:


> SHE LOOKS SO CUTE ;u; Ahhhhh I love the pastel colors you picked for this! Her eyes and dress look so pretty and the lineart is so smooth~ I love it, thanks so much for drawing her <3



AAAAHH thank you so much! I'm so glad you like it :'D
I had so much fun drawing her! I feel like she's the best piece I've drawn so far!~


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 27, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> love your art
> very cute
> 
> questions
> are you doing rlc?



Ahhh thank you!! I could do rlc through Paypal~ I've never done it before but I can try doing it C:

*Prices:*

[☆]  chibi style A - $8
[☆] chibi style B - $8
[☆] soft pastel waist-up - $15
[☆]regular waist-up - $15
[☆] semi chibi full-body - $15
[☆] full-body - $20



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> AAAAHH thank you so much! I'm so glad you like it :'D
> I had so much fun drawing her! I feel like she's the best piece I've drawn so far!~



You're welcome~!! I'm happy that you had fun drawing her ;u; and I think that she's your best art piece so far too!!


----------



## boujee (Nov 28, 2015)

Aww yes.
I'll come back once my art piece is done(better reference).
Do you also do live streams?


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 28, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Aww yes.
> I'll come back once my art piece is done(better reference).
> Do you also do live streams?



Sure thing!! And yes, I do live streaming sometimes with "join.me" C: I should probably stream here more~


----------



## Munna (Dec 1, 2015)

I love these. Do you still do signatures?


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 1, 2015)

Munna said:


> I love these. Do you still do signatures?



Thank you C: What kind of signature?


----------



## Munna (Dec 3, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Thank you C: What kind of signature?



Hello!  Would you be interested in making a signature &/or avatar for me?

Here is a link that describes what I'd like:http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...efore-replying

Please note I don't want everything in this long list! I just made a long list so the artist could chose one of many options I've listed that may take their fancy. 

I hope one of the options/ideas interests you. 

Please VM me if you are interested to get my attention.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 5, 2015)

Munna said:


> Hello!  Would you be interested in making a signature &/or avatar for me?
> 
> Here is a link that describes what I'd like:http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...efore-replying
> 
> ...



Ah for some reason the link isn't working for me ;o; I think it'll be some time until I open up commissions as I have Finals Week coming up along with things that I will need to have prepared by Christmas. 

Thank you for showing an interest in my work, though! If I open up commission slots sometime, it'll be posted in the Museum Shop~


----------



## merve-chan (Dec 5, 2015)

Your art is amazing! How can you draw so well? What sorcery is this??


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2015)

Your art is wonderful and amazing, I love it!


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 8, 2015)

merve-chan said:


> Your art is amazing! How can you draw so well? What sorcery is this??





Dawnpiplup said:


> Your art is wonderful and amazing, I love it!



Ah so sorry for the late reply! College has been keeping me busy lately (I'm ready for Christmas break to be here already LOL)

Thank you very much for the compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm happy that you like my art!! There's still actually A LOT that I have to learn when it comes to drawing, but I'll try my best to keep trying new techniques and improving!!


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 22, 2016)

streaming for a bit ; v ;

https://picarto.tv/umeiko

edit: stream ended just now~ It was my first time doing a public stream so I was so nervous aHH but thank you very much to everyone who stayed <3 It really means a lot!!






It's not done yet orz but here's how it turned out so far


----------



## zeoli (Jun 22, 2016)

pls come join us meme'ing


----------



## Miharu (Jun 23, 2016)

RIP I FELL ASLEEP WHEN I GOT BACK LOL Just abruptly woke up now ahaha!!! It was so nice watching you stream and meeting/seeing everyone there!!! <3


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 23, 2016)

Miharu said:


> RIP I FELL ASLEEP WHEN I GOT BACK LOL Just abruptly woke up now ahaha!!! It was so nice watching you stream and meeting/seeing everyone there!!! <3



Aww no worries LOL <3
//cries// Thank you so much ;v; I had a lot of fun talking with you guys too!!! Thank you for coming to the stream!


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2016)

umeiko said:


> Aww no worries LOL <3
> //cries// Thank you so much ;v; I had a lot of fun talking with you guys too!!! Thank you for coming to the stream!



AHHH thanks for hosting it!!! It was so much fun for me too Ahahah!! XD


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Your art is really good, flub. 10/10 would look over again


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 17, 2016)

//updates this thread after so long oops







Ryder cooking up some eggs~






An OC I started back in May but did not get around to finishing him until the other week ;v; He is my first kemonomimi~






Here it is supposed to be someone else's hand... although it may be hard to tell LOL ;; (He loves affection from others a lot!)



Velour said:


> Your art is really good, flub. 10/10 would look over again



Ahhh thank you so much for your kind words, I really appreciate it!! Sorry for the late reply, though! Somehow I did not see this until just now orz


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 21, 2016)

some freebs from this summer !






also rosalina


----------



## Hatori (Nov 21, 2016)

umeiiiii <3 Such cute art like always!! I see my boy Haku there ٩(⁎❛ᴗ❛⁎)۶


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 22, 2016)

Hatori said:


> umeiiiii <3 Such cute art like always!! I see my boy Haku there ٩(⁎❛ᴗ❛⁎)۶



HATORIII <3 /sobs/ thank you for your kind words! and yes Haku is so precious ; v ; !!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 6, 2017)

Umei's streaming!!!! They don't kno im posting around > v>
Stream!
If you join, please remember to be respectful.  
Umei uses they/them pronouns!
They are working on art for chariko's art contest on dA


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 7, 2017)

Oliy said:


> Umei's streaming!!!! They don't kno im posting around > v>
> Stream!
> If you join, please remember to be respectful.
> Umei uses they/them pronouns!
> They are working on art for chariko's art contest on dA


<3
Steam is now over! I'll have to post some works here sometime since this thread is so outdated... LOL


----------

